# Whats the deal with leds



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey all,

I'm thinking of doing a full conversion from t5 and pc to led but don't know how to calculate what I need. I have a 60g corner tank that currently has 3 x 65w pc and 2 x 24w t5. What would be the equivalent wattage with leds. I planned for 4-5 watts per gallon with my current setup but have read that its 1 watt per gallon with led? Kinda confused.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

What is the footprint and height of your aquarium? What do you plan to keep and what are you keeping coral and invert wise?

Watts per gallon rule isn't good but getting a fixture with 3 watts led or more is a good start.


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

*dimensions*

The tank is a fluval 190. The dimensions are 38' Bow front x 27' both sides x 23' H. Its basically a triangle with a bow front.

Currently I have mushrooms, zoas, leathers, monti plate & gsp.

Just got the 24-36 version of this in the mail today to replace my 2 T5s but what to use to replace my power compacts is where I am having the issue.

http://current-usa.com/aquarium-led-lights/orbit-marine/

It says its 23w with 24 x 445nm leds, 24 x 460nm leds, 36 x 12000k leds and 12 8000k leds. I believe the leds are .3 watt leds. This will be used for all day light (14 hours actinic and 10 hour bright) just for regular viewing.

My power compacts come on for 6 hours at noon currently.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

If you're looking for something really specific, you could just choose or build your own solderless DIY kit through RapidLED.com. It's usually cheaper and gives you way more control. They have a section on their site called "LED University" where they answer a lot of questions anyone starting out with LEDs would have.

I've built 4 panels and multiple directional led "spotlights" using their stuff. Ask them if they have any sales upcoming, _sometimes_ they are able to give 10% off your order!

Hope this helps!


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

**

Not sure of going that route just yet. Just replaced my t5s and the new unit is 2-3 times brighter at less than half the wattage.im very surprised.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

1200assassin said:


> Not sure of going that route just yet. Just replaced my t5s and the new unit is 2-3 times brighter at less than half the wattage.im very surprised.


Awesome! And you'll be drawing a lot less power as well hopefully! Not to mention, less heat


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

**

K so I thought I would post this because I am so impressed. Under full light this things is pretty good but in night mode under the dual actinic my corals have never looked so awesome. everything super glows instead of just having good colour. All I can say is wow. I'm led sold. Now to figure out the daytime cycle. Wondering if 2 or 3 of these units would do the job or if I should keep my power compacts for the high light hours.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

1200assassin said:


> K so I thought I would post this because I am so impressed. Under full light this things is pretty good but in night mode under the dual actinic my corals have never looked so awesome. everything super glows instead of just having good colour. All I can say is wow. I'm led sold. Now to figure out the daytime cycle. Wondering if 2 or 3 of these units would do the job or if I should keep my power compacts for the high light hours.


You don't have any SPS I see....I'd say 2 of these units should be more than sufficient for 50 gallons... The watts per gallon thing can be ignored with LEDs, but rather it is based on footprint size.

For non SPS tanks, I use this formula with 3 watt LEDs:
(footprint of tank in square inches)/22

So about 42 watts of LEDs is what you would use.

For SPS tanks, I use (footprint of tank in square inches)/18 which would give you a total of about 52 watts.

Two of those units would provide you with a total of 46 watts which is perfect.

I hope this helps


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Interesting math. 
So, if I have to make the calculation for my regular 75g, 48W will be enough for me? Ecotech Radion has 150W if I don't mistake. 
Is this enough for my 75?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

What is the length x width of the tank in inches?

If it's a 48" x 18", you would need roughly 40 3w LEDs (for a non-SPS tank) or 48 3w LEDs (for an SPS tank).

That's 120 watts or 144 watts, depending on if you plan on keeping SPS.

So a Radion at 80-96% for burn in daylight time would be sufficient.

Unfortunately, the radions have lots of LEDs in a small space. At a recommended height of 12" above the tank at the most, you wouldn't get full coverage because the tank is so much longer than it is front to back. There are lenses on the Radions, but I'm unsure of the spread on them.





TankCla said:


> Interesting math.
> So, if I have to make the calculation for my regular 75g, 48W will be enough for me? Ecotech Radion has 150W if I don't mistake.
> Is this enough for my 75?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Then what will you recommend for a 75g (48"x18")?
I don't fell like spending 1500$ for 2 radions. Could I get something good for around 500$?


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

You could build something for less than 500.

For instance...

This:
http://www.rapidled.com/copy-of-48-solderless-led-retrofit-kit/
(With 80 degree lenses as one of the choices)

On 2 of these:
http://www.rapidled.com/6-x-10-black-anodized-aluminum-heat-sink/

If you choose the 10v (D-Type) drivers, get two of these:
http://www.rapidled.com/diy-2-color-dimming-kit/
Or use something like a ReefKeeper or Apex to control them.

If you choose the PWM (P-Type) drivers, they have a cheap controller:
http://www.rapidled.com/ddc-02-pwm-controller/
Or use something like a Reef Angel, DDC-02, Typhon, etc. to control them.

Or you could spend a crapload on pre-built lighting 

Do you have any basic wiring skills? The above is all super straightforward, no soldering necessary.


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

**

Thanks for the advice as always


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Sorry man for flooding your thread with my questions.
BTW, how is the new led fixture? I was looking for the 48" at BA.
Can you post some pics? or a youtube?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

JamesHurst said:


> You don't have any SPS I see....I'd say 2 of these units should be more than sufficient for 50 gallons... The watts per gallon thing can be ignored with LEDs, but rather it is based on footprint size.
> 
> For non SPS tanks, I use this formula with 3 watt LEDs:
> (footprint of tank in square inches)/22
> ...


Apparently it is 42/52 leds not watts. It is 42x3=126 Watts, 52x3=156Watts.



> How do I know how many LEDs I'll need?
> There are various ways to calculate the number of LEDs you'll need, and we're always happy to recommend the correct kit for you. As a very general rule of thumb, for reef tanks without SPS you can use the following formula when using our LEDs:
> 
> (Length of tank in inches x Width of tank in inches)/22
> ...


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

TankCla said:


> Apparently it is 42/52 leds not watts. It is 42x3=126 Watts, 52x3=156Watts.


D'OH! Yes, my error. I always calculate for the # of 3w LEDs, force of habit.

So yes, your calculation above is correct.

These formulas are all based on this page btw:
http://www.rapidled.com/led-university-1/


----------



## Sandeep (Aug 10, 2009)

I would contact the friendly folks at BuildMyLED, a Texas based firm that builds in-house quality first rate full spectrum fixtures at very affordable prices. I have had one over my 50g (replaced 4 T5-HO's) for over a year and it is superb. I use mine with their unique rotatable tank mounts and manual dimmer running at 50% brightness.

Anyway they have a computer simulation model that they run on any size tank, including odd shaped ones. Just give them the dimensions of your tank & what type of corals and they will recommend what you would need for your size tank.

See: http://www.buildmyled.com/aquarium/


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

and they are able to be controlled by an Apex controller


----------



## Sandeep (Aug 10, 2009)

The BuildMyLED website mentions the following:

0-10V Dimmable Driver (Dimmable from 100% to 10%). Compatible with these controllers: Apex, Reef Keeper Lite and Reef Angel - IP66 Waterproof Rating.

As they don't have any moving parts such as fans less chance of long-term failure and splashes on the fixture will not damage it as their are no fans or vents, it relies of a very effective convective heat sink design that does not get hot and can be touched with your hand, even after running all day. They under drive their 1W and 3W leds at just 350mA while achieving high PAR values further ensuring that they will last a long time and use very little power (my 36" fixture is only 48 watts).


----------

